# Eating problems



## my_daisy_dog (Oct 16, 2018)

Hi, im reaching out for the first time in the hope that someone can help me. 

We are having major problems getting our cockapoo to eat. Daisy is 11 months old, has had her first season and has just come out of the other side of a phantom pregnancy, poor toot . 

She is now refusing to eat. She has a history of being fussy, enjoying her food then going off it after a few months, at which time we gradually introduce a new flavour/ food. She is now completely refusing to eat. We have tried everything, even foods i would give her as an occasional treat or to sooth a sore stomach such as scrambled eggs, chicken and rice or cottage cheese, arent hitting the mark. She'll eat a tiny bit of this and then turn away. Ive tried sitting with her at the bowl and hand feeding, this works a little and then she turns away - i can usually get about a fifth of her usual amount in her by forcing it this way. 

Shes now getting incredibly thin, she has never carried excess weight but since shes refusing to eat, her weight has gone from 8.5kg to 7.5kg and i can feel her spine and ribs. Weve had her checked out by the vet who cant see anything wrong with her and we're booked in for blood tests at the end of the week if thinsg dont get better. Im at my wits end - the vet gave me two types of special food to try - turns her nose up at both and walks away. 

Currently im force feeding her hotdog sausage, ham or small amounts of cheese (her favourite foods and even still, she doesnt exactly devour it) in the hope i can get a bit of weight on her but this is creating a terrible habit, shes definitely not getting a nutritionally balance diet and im scared that theres no going back from here. I dont know what to do for the best - leaving food for 20 minutes and taking it away wont work because she simply wont eat for days, i cant afford for her to lose any more weight  

Without sounding obnoxious, im in the lucky position that money isnt an issue - i'll spend whatever i have to spend on dog food to get her eating so any suggestions, tips and advice of what to do and how to handle it would be emmensely apprecaited.

Thanks


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

How long has she actually gone without her eating anything at all?


----------

